# PT 141 does it work?



## Ortiz5678 (Nov 1, 2020)

Iv noticed an increase in libido from MT2 not that I really need it. However a female friend of mine is having Major marriage Issues due to her partner having no desire for sex and can’t keep it up. He’s a police officer and does no drugs of any type. She a pretty girl and sure he’s not playing away. They have had this issue for years Ever since they met. Viagra and therapy don’t work. 
i was reading that PT 141 helps massively with libido as it’s A more concentrated element While removing the tanning effect, 

any experience with this guys? 

you could end up saving a marriage here. It’s that bad lol


----------



## Trump (Nov 1, 2020)

Yes it works for a short period just like MT2 but soon levels off


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 1, 2020)

Suggest to them to have him get bloodwork to really know if anything is going on with his hormanes. If it is he'll get on therapy and then boom chika boom boom.

In the meantime, give her my number...


----------



## Ortiz5678 (Nov 1, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> Suggest to them to have him get bloodwork to really know if anything is going on with his hormanes. If it is he'll get on therapy and then boom chika boom boom.
> 
> In the meantime, give her my number...



lol 

bro she was sending me pictures yesterday and we have been Good friends For years. Probably my best friend. Very uncomfortable indeed.


----------



## Ortiz5678 (Nov 1, 2020)

Trump said:


> Yes it works for a short period just like MT2 but soon levels off



that’s what I was reading. Tbh I don’t think he would even entertain it.


----------



## Trump (Nov 1, 2020)

Share the pics



Ortiz5678 said:


> lol
> 
> bro she was sending me pictures yesterday and we have been Good friends For years. Probably my best friend. Very uncomfortable indeed.


----------



## Ortiz5678 (Nov 1, 2020)

Trump said:


> Share the pics



haha she would rip my balls off. She just got back and they have tried bloods and hormones are fine. He needs a few lines I think...


----------



## snake (Nov 1, 2020)

Yes it works. Obviously he has some issues that could be mental, physical or both. MT2 never did a thing for me but I ran it light for the tanning properties. PT141 should help him over the hump. It can take 4-8 hr. but should do the job. 

i hope it works out for your friend and her hubby.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Nov 1, 2020)

Yes let's see the pictures? Could play a major role in helping her w this situation!


----------



## mTOR (Feb 6, 2021)

It worked amazing for me? I was a non responder to PDE5i on there own although vardenafil worked the best although sildenafil worked similar I guess. What I found was this...

PT 141 1.5mg taken 4 hours before but lasts 24 hours so timing doesnt need to be precise?

Sildenafil 100mg / Tadalafil 60mg both taken 1 to 2 hours before but lasts 4 to 6 so again timing isnt super precise but...

I also take daily L citrulline 10g and also I take various supplements that boost blood flow as well as preworkouts so?

Now the trick is not to ise the PT 141 too often otherwise it will stop working even with higher doses. I get bad sides with doses over 2mg so. I can have amazing 3 to 6 hour sex marathons using this protocol but I gotta keep it under 3 times per week and its better to stick to less then 8 times a month?

Breaks of a few weeks here and there are helpful as well.

Just be prepared for erections that are so ****ing hard it almost hurts and its takes a while to cum but just find girls who like it long?


----------



## mTOR (Feb 6, 2021)

Oh critical is the source I tried dozens of places after my first legit supplier put out bunk batches... I found quality was insanely variable!!! Like some had none most were 50 percent or less but luckily I have a good source now that has pure pt141 thank god!!!


----------



## mTOR (Feb 6, 2021)

Also he could try salvage dosing the PDE5i drugs too like trying 200 to 300mg sildenafil with 40 to 80mg tadalafil in combination? Works for some people including me a bit not perfect without PT 141 though?

They need better ED medication!!! Sucks if your a non responder?


----------



## j2048b (Feb 6, 2021)

no way in hell id EVER use viagra at 200-300 mlg thats asking for a hospitl visit and a whole fist in ur starfish to quiet that prostate...

pt141, and maybe some depoxitine....or even depoxitine and viagra...raging bull no cum...hit it till its patches of carpet....


----------



## CJ (Feb 6, 2021)

Is that JFK's boat? :32 (20):


----------



## Godson13 (Sep 6, 2022)

mTOR said:


> It worked amazing for me? I was a non responder to PDE5i on there own although vardenafil worked the best although sildenafil worked similar I guess. What I found was this...
> 
> PT 141 1.5mg taken 4 hours before but lasts 24 hours so timing doesnt need to be precise?
> 
> ...


I agree pt141 is frigging great but how do you combat the nausea? I've tried 1ml then 1ml a hour later I feel.ewww at 1.5ml it doesn't do much 2ml is the sweet spot but always feel off for sometime?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 6, 2022)

Godson13 said:


> I agree pt141 is frigging great but how do you combat the nausea? I've tried 1ml then 1ml a hour later I feel.ewww at 1.5ml it doesn't do much 2ml is the sweet spot but always feel off for sometime?



@mTOR hasn’t been around since Feb 6 2021. Rumor has it that he died from an enormous boner that lasted longer than 4 hours and he didn’t seek medical attention.

Check the dates of posts before you resurrect the dead. 

And go make an intro post. Where are your manners? We want to know more about you so we can respond to you with the best most high quality information.


----------



## Godson13 (Sep 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> @mTOR hasn’t been around since Feb 6 2021. Rumor has it that he died from an enormous boner that lasted longer than 4 hours and he didn’t seek medical attention.
> 
> Check the dates of posts before you resurrect the dead.
> 
> And go make an intro post. Where are your manners? We want to know more about you so we can respond to you with the best most high quality information.


Lol yeah righto , first time in forum stuff I don't know the laws of whatevers👍


----------

